# How to determine frame Size



## spivey44 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just purchased Scott used. Where is frame size listed on bike? Is it encrypted in serial #

Just wondering cause it is allegedly a small but seems more like a 56?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You're better off measuring it yourself. The web site shows that Scott measures bikes by "virtual" frame size. That is, as if the frame had a top tube parallel to the ground.

Here's what you do:

Put a strip of masking tape along the length of the seatpost on either side of the bike.

Measure straight up from the ground to the center of where the TOP tube and HEAD tube intersect.

Remembering that number, measure straight up from the ground to that length, and mark it on the seat post masking tape.

Now measure from the CENTER of the bottom bracket along the seat tube to the mark on the masking tape.

That's your frame size.


----------

